# Traxass Slash info-set-ups, vids, pics, etc



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

All things slash can go here. I have alist of Tx tracks that run slash i will post later today. Set-ups, videos, pictures, Tx racing for Slash, ALL THINGS SLASH


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

threadjack!!>!>!>!>!>

Associated SC10:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Teddy and I were talking about trying to make some of these large Slash races out of town. Anybody else interested in some road trips?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I like my slash but it is a second class runner only. If we ever run them at a hsrc race then I will be ready.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> I like my slash but it is a second class runner only. If we ever run them at a hsrc race then I will be ready.


Well, get'em ready! We're having them at the next HARC race!

Mike's Hobby Shop on 2/28.......anybody else in?

Me
Ron?
Guff?
Teddy?
Nik?
Gary G?
Deano?


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Im in...Slash at mikes shoul be like ice skating, but it sounds fun!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

My guess is that Guff will be there. I cant see him missing a race for a truck he just bought!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm in depending on what is required.... my slash has a novak ss5800 blushless kit in it


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Whats up every body. I new to the forum but have been part of THRC18 for a while. I just bought a slash to join up at M&M for some good ole racin. Im headed up to M&M today to test it out. Hope to see the stock slash class grow as well as the whole 10th scale classes.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

COngrats on your purchase! THe slash will only handle so good so keep that in mind. You can rebuild and change the shocks 5 times and it will all be similar, thats the beauty of the class. 

40wt front, 40wt or 45wt rear seems to be what alot of people run and say its pretty good. Theres a thread on rctech.net with set-ups and 90% of them are the one above.

HARC will be running the slash class also so you now have another place to race!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ted, are you running 1/18 this weekend at M&M. Pretty sure Ron is, if you run just take his stuff up there.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for grabbing my stuff. If you go up there, I will make it a point to come by. Maybe I can show up in time for the mains too. 

Ron


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Tried out the slash at M&M. and it handled well for being a slash..lol. The track was real loose but i guess it makes it part of the fun. Cant wait to see a full class of em


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Look what I got!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You beat me to it Guff! Picked up the slash last weekend, and will have a custom body, VXL brushless system, and 7-cell battery as of this weekend! You know me.....I just couldn't leave it stock!! ;P

BTW, it's crazy how realistic these things look in action!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Im keeping the other one CV got the brushless system im ready


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweet!! Good to hear it!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I finally got to drive it last night, just up and down the street in front of the house. Wow does this thing have some serious body roll. So much that it would literally roll over on itself if I turned too sharp. I see some tuning being necessary. Does anybody make sway bars? Seems like it would be counterproductive to the "integrity" of the class, but would probably help performance.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah, I put my brushless system in and it rolls like crazy now! But DANG it's fast out on the street. It doesn't get through the grass or dirt any fast though.....just throws more dirt out from under the tires. 

I think that's part of what's supposed to make them look so realistic. If you watch the real CORR racing, those trucks roll the same way.

Guff, I have a FULL selection of Traxxas springs. If you come to the next HARC race you're welcome to use any of them to try them out. I'm sure some thicker shock oil would help as well.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm planning on running the HARC race (28th right?) with it. I see your point about the body roll, which is what I meant by the 'integrity' of the class. Modifying the trucks too much in the sake of performance quickly diminishes the realism of the trucks...which is the whole point of them.

Thicker shock oil and maybe a smaller hole piston will be one of my first tuning options.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

cool! I'm really looking forward to a track full of slashes. I'd bet you money that if there are 7-10 of us out there having a good time, there will be twice that many at the next race!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have no doubt. It's just a matter of getting the ball rolling.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So I took the Slash out to MnM today. I have to say I was pleasantly surprised. It worked really well. There was a guy there with a couple of brushless vehicles running and I was putting lap after lap on him. The truck wasn't even that loose. One or two spots you had to be careful, but I was balls to the walls for a lot of the track. I think dropping a slightly hotter motor in it would be an advantage, the stock tires would be able to handle it fine. This was totally stock, with some shock adjustments it can only get better!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

then you see my point in the rules FOR NOW.....until everybody learns how to drive these things on the track I truly feel like the stock tires will limit it down to where the better racer wins....not the fastest truck in a straight line.

I'm jealous guff.....I'm DYYYIIIINNNNGGGG to put mine on the track and I'm basically booked up solid for the next couple of weekends. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's easy to over power these vehicles, but honestly it was better then I was anticipating. On a blue grooved track I could see these things laying down some very nice times. A hot motor would be a definite advantage.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

well, I guess lets find out at this first round and go from there I suppose......that's about the best we can do.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am not worried about anyone with a faster motor unless they are good. lol


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I have been looking at these, hopefully everybody will be running them around June when I get to move back to Houston. Hopefully I can make it down one weekend and watch these things run....


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

http://www.vholdr.com/video/slash-test


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

Here are some slashes actually running in the dirt!


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

Herb still hasnt cut his hair I see.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

hahhahaha thats good


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

I guess he thinks he is Samson of the R/C's and cutting his hair would destroy his driving!


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

*My Aluminum Slash*

My Slash has evolved into this. :mpd:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

DDAAAAYYYYYUUUUMMMM!!!! put the stock tires back on and come race with us man!

Got mine ready to go, but looks pretty laim compared to that!


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

> DDAAAAYYYYYUUUUMMMM!!!! put the stock tires back on and come race with us man!


No way! I like the 1:8 scale wheels/tires best.  I have been considering getting another Slash to keep as a stock racer, but the new Team Associated SC10 is coming out soon and Herb, Jim, Chris, Greg and I (_Into the Fence Racing) _are all looking forward to getting one of those. :bounce:

Still, I enjoy my Slash enough to warrant both, so who knows!

Jason

P.S. Nice Slash! That body is fantastic!


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

Courtney that is a nice looking Slash, but I think it needs to meet the Into The Fence Racing gang!!!


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

xtermenator said:


> Courtney that is a nice looking Slash, but I think it needs to meet the Into The Fence Racing gang!!!


Yeah, we don't call our club 'Into the Fence Racing' for nothing. :spineyes: You'd better bring a beater body.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

http://www.vholdr.com/node/13343
http://www.vholdr.com/node/13342

had some teething issues, but here are a few short videos


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how did it handle on the track Ron?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

great


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

could it make the crossover?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

no, but they changed it. it could make most doubles though.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I changed to 40 wt shock oil at all 4 corners and tried it at MnM yesterday. It worked very well. Not nearly as bad of body roll and the traction was livable. If I come across a deal on a mild mod I'll go ahead and upgrade the motor.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what was stock shock oil?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm not sure


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am assuming lower than 40. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, your uncanny ability to deduce answers via logic is incredible Ron!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^^hahahaha^^^^^

Guff,
Yeah the 40wt really helps alot. Another thing i experimented with was running the battery all the way to the front and ran 35rear and 40 front and it made the truck jump more level. All other setups i tried tended to nose up over jumps even when i jammed the brakes on lift-off. If your truck is doing that run the battery further up and see how u like it(slightly less traction though). Enhanced off power turning though.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Doesnt sound like my 19turn is gonna cut it.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I painted up a Pro Line Hardcorr body. Sadly I prefer the shape of the stock Traxxas body, wish I had went that route instead.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

really? I thought the proline looked better! We should've traded!


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

*Trucks*

Here are a few pictures or some of our trucks on our new drivers' stand. :smile:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like a blast! I'm stoked, I can't wait to race. I have a strong feeling I'm going to be out horsepowered though, I'm wondering if I should go ahead with a stouter motor.

Here's a pic I took today of my new paint scheme.


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

Guffinator said:


> I have a strong feeling I'm going to be out horsepowered though, I'm wondering if I should go ahead with a stouter motor.


I might have the horse power (Sidewinder 5700), but my driving skills need some _serious_ improvement, so I'm sure you will do just fine. :smile: I'm looking forward to it too! I will probably put the Velineon (3500) back in for the 28th, along with my stock wheels/tires if for no other reason than regaining some control over my truck. :redface:


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

I put a Novak sensored 10.5 brushless setup in mine. I need to get a new 2s lipo for it this week. If it doesn't work out then I'll put my setup out of my dragcar in the slash. :cheers: I've got my new body ordered and show see it on Wednesday along with my decals. When I get the body in and painted I'll post some pictures.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys, if we need to, we can split into stock and mod classes if there are enough of us. All we need is 3+ trucks and we have a class. 

So, Guff, what time do you think you will be there next Saturday morning? I'm thinking that maybe you and I could drive our trucks for 4-5 laps, then swap and see if it's a night and day difference on this track, or if it's not really a big advantage to have a faster motor/ESC. Then, at the drivers' meeting we can take a bit of a vote (again, if there are enough to split into stock/mod) and we can change the plans a little at that time.

I've voiced my experience before: brushless or modified motors turned up much faster than a stock setup are only going to be a hinderance on this track. But I'm open to being proven completely wrong, as I've never run on this track with a Slash before.....I ran them at Southside. In that case, then I'm completely flexible and I'll do whatever you guys decide on as a group so that everyone has some input.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I can be there whenever. That sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

CV, With the mod class are we allowed to change tires and was size lipos? I know if stock its pretty much out of the box.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Today at MnM we had several stockers on the track at once. I have to say, I can't remember the last time I had so much fun just horsing around.


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

I went out there from around 4:00 to 6:00, but I only saw one guy with a Slash driving between heats. Did you guys get out there early and hit the track?


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

So if I show up to race next weekend with my stock slash. Do I need any special transmitters, etc. I just have 2 stock slashes with stock bodies and radios. Will there be enough to have a novice division?


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't think that any of the guys in our club use the stock transmitter (I use 2.4ghz), so it should not be a problem.  I guess it depends on how many other people show up on the same frequency. I bet that at least some of the drivers will have crystals that they can switch to in a pinch.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Snagletooth....just show up with those trucks ready to go! I'm gonna bring a couple of extra traxxas sets of crystals as well in case there are frequency conflicts.

Guff......8:00-8:30 is when I'll be there.

VW......no, stock tires only at this point.

do you see how much interest we're getting in the Slashes!?!?!?!? I'm betting like 12-15 Slashes, first race out of the gate!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

*Orange slash*

We were at MM today....my son had the orange slash. We plan on being at Mike's next week also. 3 slashes for myself and 2 boys.

We went to mikes last saturday and the track is tough and fun! They are planning on building a slash track next to the covered track.

It will be fun....Wily


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

There's another 3 slashes! 

I'm going to do a roll call thread for the race next week sometime on Monday, so make sure and post up on that thread so we can get a good head count.


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

*HardCORR Encounter*

Here is a video:






:birthday2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool video! Can you bring that camera and shoot some video of the Slash race this weekend?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I wanna do that to my backyard. I have a vid camera that i can bring out if not. I had it out at the river track last month on a tripod.

Will


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

did you ever post a video? I'd like to see some recent river track action!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

CV...Never did.. I tried to leave it running while I raced and for some of the other races. The camera has a 30gb drive....I can put them on disc and get them to you if you like...4gb i think.....let me know. To tell the truth, I just have not had the time for editing.

I will plan on bringing it to Mike's and setting up the tripod again. Maybe on some jumps or the straight.... Come to find out, the internal drive is big enough for lots of races. The battery is the problem.

Will


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No worries&#8230;&#8230;that's my problem too&#8230;..no time to edit!

I'm going to charge my camera up and see if I can get a little video, but I get pulled in so many directions at the races it gets hard to shoot for 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MORE calls / emails about people running Slash! If all these people that have asked me questions about the Slash class actually show up, there's gonna be 15-20 of these things at the very first race!

It's looking like we're gonna split up the classes into stock and modified. I've been getting a lot of feedback from people experimenting at the track and saying that Mike's has very good traction for the stock tires and the Brushless is pulling away easily. Additionally, 7-cell batteries are having a distinct advantage. We will verify this Saturday morning and make a call on the spot as to whether or not we need to split classes. We have the equipment necessary to test those scenarios for advantages. We will make sure that everyone is allowed to run in one of the two classes though, so don't hesitate to come out!

SO, what do you guys think about these proposed rules given the amount of feedback we're getting:

-Stock class: must have stock tires, 6-cell battery (or 2S li-po), stock motor, and stock ESC (or equivalent # of turns motor/ESC)
-Modified class: must have stock tires, unlimited motor, ESC, and battery combos

Also, concerns have been raised about first timers with Slashes being outgunned in either of those classes purely on skill level. My suggestion is that if you need to race in the novice class (all vehicles mixed), then do so. If you'd like to try racing your Slash in one of the actual Slash classes, then do so. I don't think we'll have enough people to make a Slash Novice class by itself, though.

This also raises the concern of people sand-bagging the novice classes, but we've got that covered: our current rules state that if you are in the novice class and running lap times equivalent to sportsman or above, you get bumped up and lose your qualifying position. So don't even try it!

Again, I want to be a little careful and not go overboard with the rules, because there are SO MANY people with Slashes that have all kinds of hop-ups, and I don't want them to feel like they can't race because their cars don't qualify. For this first race or so, I want to keep it as simple as possible so that everyone comes out to give it a try. WE WILL FIND YOU A CLASS

Input?

P.S. In case you can't tell, I'm freakin' PUMPED about racing Slash!!!!


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> SO, what do you guys think about these proposed rules given the amount of feedback we're getting:
> 
> -Stock class: must have stock tires, 6-cell battery (or 2S li-po), stock motor, and stock ESC (or equivalent # of turns motor/ESC)
> -Modified class: must have stock tires, unlimited motor, ESC, and battery combos


I have a question about the modified class. Should we have to run stock tires? To me modified would include all modifications. I'm not trying to be nit-picky, I just don't want to have to change mine if it is not necessary. :wink:

I appreciate that you are willing to organize this race and I will change my wheels/tires if that is what you think is best....just asking.

Jason


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

IMO, there has to be some sort of equalizer within the classes&#8230;&#8230;.I think the tire is the only SIMPLE option.

Additionally, it will take away from the realism of the trucks&#8230;&#8230;which is a major draw factor for these things.

I'm not trying to be a hard-arse, but I'm gonna stick with the stock tires for at least the first race.

I am 120% open to reviewing those options after we get this first race under our belt so we have a reference point to think from.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> -Stock class: must have stock tires, 6-cell battery (or 2S li-po), stock motor, and stock ESC (or equivalent # of turns motor/ESC)


I would say pure box stock, as is. Reason being the motor included is a "15 turn" but it's definitely not as potent as a hand wound 15 t...not even close.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I can go agree with that.........I definitely want people to be able to run 2-cell lipo though.


----------



## kjam22 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am thinking about getting one for this weekend. Will we have the house transponders available? It would double the price of the truck to put a transponder in it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yes..........house transponders for Slash and Novice classes will be available.

I recommend grabbing some velcro or zip ties and swap your buggy transponder back & forth though..........seems like house transponders constantly have some kind of issue!


----------



## kjam22 (Jan 20, 2009)

What are the most common parts to break on these? I have one of just about everything for the buggy but would like to stock limited parts for this car. Also seeing has I haven't raced electric since my old Hornet....What would be the best battery for this vehicle? I have a 7.2v 3500 nimh running around for my sons truck, would that be adequate?

Batteries have come a long way since the old Tamiya hump packs. Full charge on those would barely make 7 mins


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man, you can ask around and these things just don't break that much. I've been beating mine up in the street and it's been doing full speed cartwheels and such and not a single thing broken.

I'm just like you, I like to have PLENTY of spares, but I'm actually seeing that not much breaks on these things. I'm thinking about an extra spur and slipper set though.

If you're running stock, that battery is fine. My 3000mah makes about 8 minutes, so that should be around 9 mins.......heats are only 5 mins. If you have a charger that can do it, go Lipo. I'm in the process of trying to get a 2S lipo before the race, myself.

This is my experience so far..........they're REALLY tough!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I hear the pinions don't last very long actually.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Mannnn.... my kids have broken 2 rear axle carriers, rear a-arm, front knuckle. The parts are cheap tho!!

I have since put RPM on mine and now have spares for them.

Will


----------



## kjam22 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, well I bit the bullet - bought one today. Will be here on Friday and it should be the Fabtech body:bounce:. Looking forward to the race on Saturday. I think that the Slash is infectious.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

kjam22 said:


> I think that the Slash is infectious.....


AGREED! only problem is now you will want brushless, then lipo, and on and on!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> AGREED! only problem is now you will want brushless, then lipo, and on and on!


Not necessarily. I'm leaving mine totally stock. I have no plans to touch a hair on it's little head.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm just glad to see you finally trying out an HARC race Guff! We have a lot of fun!

FYI, I just picked up a lipo from Russell down at Victory R/C and he said he has a bunch of Slash trucks in stock......even the Fabtech body! 

I'm not pumping their shop.........just FYI in case anybody wants to throw down a whopping 2 benjamins before Saturday and join in on the fun!


----------



## kjam22 (Jan 20, 2009)

Is there any problem putting a spektrum receiver in the truck? I thought I read somewhere that it uses a micro receiver.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Works fine, I'm running spektrum in mine.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I too am running a standard SR3000 spektrum receiver. It does use the Traxxas micro receiver, but the Traxxas "micro" size is the same as the standard size for most other brands.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Dudes, now youguys have me thinking about picking one up. I need a discounted one though. Then I have to sneak it pass the wife. The 2.0 made her pump the brakes on RC for a lil bit.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

do it........you know you want to.....hehehehehe


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

i know i do, i just don't feel like hearing it for the rest of te year...lol. i may try and work something out with the tax return. Either that or a brushless system for the 44. I need the brushless sys though...lol.


----------



## kjam22 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, my slash just showed up. I love the look of it. Sure was nice not to have to build a kit..... Just put my spektrum receiver in it and I am waiting for the battery to charge. Looks like this thing is going to be a blast to drive. Can't wait to race tomorrow.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

kjam22 said:


> Wow, my slash just showed up. I love the look of it. Sure was nice not to have to build a kit..... Just put my spektrum receiver in it and I am waiting for the battery to charge. Looks like this thing is going to be a blast to drive. Can't wait to race tomorrow.


It's really slow and kind of dull when it comes to putting around the yard, the fun is when you have a bunch of them...all equally as slow, fighting their way around the track. I can't wait!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Got mine yesterday. Still waiting on a few things but hopefully will be up and running soon. When is the next race?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

www.houstonarearc.com for HARC races. Not 100% sure how many people will show up with slashes for the next race at the river simply because it's a long way to drive, but by the time the next race at Mike's rolls around in April we should have quite a turnout for the Slashes!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I found a website containing a little info on the Slash, most people have probably already seen it but for those who haven't I think it is a little helpful.

http://www.traxxas.com/support/kb_search.php?action=artikel&cat=0&id=613

The shock oil and the diff suggestion are the most helpful from what I can tell and I was wondering if running the top rear camber hole would be against the rules?

Just to set the record straight I am all for spec racing and would like to keep this class from getting ridiculous as far as tires and motors and batteries go. I would just like to know if some of the chassis and diff tuning is acceptable.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I would think any factory tuning is ok


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Well you have to trim the rear tower a bit so that's why I was asking. I read somewhere where they said if you do any trimming you aren't running a stock truck anymore.

I did get a 7 cell battery so I guess I would have to run the modified class? That's what Jeff gave me when I got the truck, said for me it would be better.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes, 7 cell is mod


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

for now Kevin, you're free to do whatever chassis/suspension mods you want, as long as you have the stock tires. 

Stock class MUST have stock tires, ESC/Motor, and a 6-cell (or 2-cell lipo)

do whatever you want in Mod with the exception of keeping the stock tires. 

Heck, keep the 7-cell and get a 6-cell and run both the stock and mod classes with the same truck!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll probably end up doing that when my son learns how to drive it.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I run mine pretty light 35/25 they feel like 35ish stock. I find these cars are so light weight when i go too heavy oiled they bobble around alot losing traction and pop shock tops on big air. When I use light oil my car stays on line and you can see those wheels quickly absorbing all the bumps while the chassis/body stays stable and still.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 1 question about the stock class, if I swap in a yellow cased(non waterproof) XL-5 will it still be 'stock'. I have read of problems with the novak lipo cutoffs with the blue xl-5s but they work with the older yellow ones. I want to run a Lipo but not without a low voltage cutoff, I don't trust myself.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

As far as I know, the guts of both of those ESC's are identical. So, I see no problem there.

However, if for some reason you BLAST passed somebody on the straight, then we need to dome some investigating


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Investigating, LOL. All high tech now.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The Slash class has been really fun guys! I feel like it's really helping my 1/8 buggy driving skills as well. (yes, Chris Thayer, I know you said 2wd would help me and I didn't listen&#8230;&#8230;I'm a believer now OK, you happy!?!?!?)

I'm still not happy with the Velineon system that's in the truck&#8230;&#8230;..it is super fast when turned up, but it's just not smooth. When I would come out of the turn onto the straight at the River last weekend, I had to feather the throttle till nearly halfway up the straight or I was going to lose the rear end. It goes from 20% power to like 80% power in like 1mm of movement on my radio. I've played with my radio and I'm 99% sure it's just the simple fact that the Velineon was made to go stupid fast in a straight line because that's what 75% of Traxxas's customer base does with them.

That said, does anyone run the Mamba system? If so, what KV motor matches Velineon motor? Is it pretty linear on the throttle curve, or does it come on ridiculously abrupt as well? 

I'd like to do the Novak GTB, but it's more than the cost of the truck, so I'm gonna pass on that one.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am going to get back on my soap box and say that stock is still the best racing. These things are not built to be fast. Also this weekend was proof. My truck is completely stock with a 7.4V battery and I took first place. 

It might be a different story at Mikes which has better traction.

-Ron


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with you, but this is also a basher truck for me and I want it to go fast when goofing around with it.......and don't want to switch ESC/Motor's back & forth all the time. Believe though, I'm well aware the brushless is just too much for the truck on a track though......I have to turn my EPA down from 150 to 75 just to be able to drive it on the track! Even then, I still suck with it! I'm seeing small improvements though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

And yes Ron, you wheeled that thing last weekend!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Weren't you running lipo Ron?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm with Ron. I would push for stock only.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I will admit, I'm leaning towards throwing the stock stuff back in just because there are more people with stock ones.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Guff, 

yes, 7.4V not much faster than a 6-cell, slower than 7-cell.

Courtney, I guarantee you will improve.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I have an option....if you have bl, you can put it on training mode and it cuts the power down by 1/2 right. Jason and i do it all the time to keep him even with my stocker when we play/practice.. Your run times go way up and you get the wearability of the BL motor. The top speed is comparable depending on how you gear it.

at the river, i had too much chaos going on in my pit....so i didnt have time to turn the power down and it shows.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried training mode last night and it still had the same abrupt power curve.........I need something with a smooth linear throttle curve.

I had a Mamba system for my 1/18 car, and it had the same problem. Even if you hooked it up to the computer and programmed the throttle curve to be as linear as possible, it still came on way too abruptly. My research shows that all 1/18 and 1/10 mamba systems get the same software package, which means they'll all be too punchy for my liking.


----------

